# Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht



## Dorschoffi (2. April 2015)

Hallo,
nächste Woche werde ich zum Heringsangeln nach Kappeln fahren. Wollte auf dem Heimweg am Abend dann noch einen Versuch in der Brandung starten. Hatte die Eckernförder Bucht ins Auge gefasst. Da ich ansonsten nur zwischen Neustadt und Fehmarn unterwegs bin, kenne ich mich in dieser Ecke aber überhaupt nicht aus. Hätte jemand ein paar Tipps welche Strandabschnitte erfolgsversprechend sind? Stand Heute soll ein NW wehen. Laut Google kommt die Ecke zwischen Noer und Dänisch Nienhof in Frage. Sind das Strände an denen man es versuchen kann oder besset wo anders.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Werde natürlich berichten.


----------



## Baum1309 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht*

hmm ich war bisher immer nur bei Ostwind in der Ecke. Dann aber eher Schönhagen. Der Südstrand in Eckernförde dürfte ab dem 1.4. für Angler dich sein, meine ich zumindest. 
Eine Alternative dürfte sicher Surendorf sein. Letzten Freitag war ich bei leichten NW Wind in Hohenfelde, ist aber dann doch wieder ein Stück zu fahren.

Oder du gehst nach Kiel in die Förde z.B. Strande oder Falkenstein, da ist der Wind relativ egal wenn du in der Fahrrinne bist


----------



## Dorschoffi (2. April 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht*

@Baum, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wie lief es denn in Hohenfelde? Gabs Fisch? Kannst du Schönhagen empfehlen trotz NW? Oder wäre Surendorf angebrachter?


----------



## Baum1309 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> @Baum, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wie lief es denn in Hohenfelde? Gabs Fisch? Kannst du Schönhagen empfehlen trotz NW? Oder wäre Surendorf angebrachter?


 
Es waren 3  maßige Dorsche und 4 Platten zum mitnehmen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bei Rückenwind noch nie in Schönhagen war, daher würde ich zu Surendorf tendieren, ist allerdings eher ein Strand für Platten meiner Erfahrung nach. 
Schönhagen ist bei halt bei Ostwind eine Alternative zu Ostholstein und ich war mal angefixt von den Köhlerfängen in Schönhagen. Bei NW geh ich entweder Schönberg, Dazendorf oder zuletzt dann mal Hohenfelde. Ich werde morgen auch nochmal losgehen, bin mir im Moment aber auch noch unschlüssig wo ich hingeh


----------



## Dorschoffi (2. April 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht*

Kannst ja mal berichten wie es lief. Die Platten waren doch sicher noch recht dünn oder?


----------



## Glattbutt (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht*

Moin

Zu dem Wind kann ich dir leider nicht besonders viel sagen allerdings kenn ich bei Ost /Nordost ein echtes Traumplätztchen, einziger NAchteil ist das du dort schon recht früh aufbauen musst da noch andere Angler meiner Meinung sind.
Der strand liegt an der BErliner str. welche ecke genau weiss ich leider nicht. Ist aber leicht zu finden, der strand liegt auf der rechten seite von der Militärmole. wenn du dich direkt neben die Absperrung stellts und richtung Brücke wirfst hast du gut e CHancen auf Dorsch,Platte, Wittling und mit Glück ne Meerforelle ( die dann natürlich mit Blinker ärgern).
Dieser PLatzt ist hervoragend wenn der allerdings schon besetzt ist kannst du gleich weiter fahren. Baust du dein Zeug ca. 50 m weiter aufbaust dann musst du mit vielen kleinen Dorschen rechnen. ansonsten von meiner Seite nichts schlechtes zu berichten..

LG Felix


----------



## Dorschoffi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Eckernförder Bucht*

Danke für die Info Glattbutt.
Werdeich berücksichtigen, wenn ich mal wieder in die Ecke komme.


----------

